# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ

## البركان الهادئ

*मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ

 कैसे मैं चाहती थी कि मैं कहता हूँ .... कैसे मैं चाहता हूँ कि आप यह लग रहा है ...
 काश मैं यह लिख सकता है ... अपने दिल Ahfarha की दीवारों पर
 यदि केवल मेरी भावना मर चुका है, और आकाश कागज है, और Qmrk के रूप में
 मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ
 कैसे मैं चाहता हूँ कि मेरा प्यार और उसका जवाब,,,, खुशबू पर जागना
 कैसे मैं अपने प्यार के साथ संयुक्त किया जा कामना,, छाती Tgfen के बीच
 कैसे मैं एक प्रेम कहानी होने की कामना की,,,, सपना भटकना
 मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ
 अगर दिल बोलता है .... अपने नाम का उच्चारण
 यदि यह स्पष्ट आँख थे ... Bsmk के लिए सुनाया
 अगर हाथ घोषणा की गई थी ... सुरक्षित को पकड़ने स्पष्ट
 लेकिन न केवल मुझे,,,, होंठ ... तुम ही नहीं कह सकते हैं
 मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ
 मैं सब कुछ मैं प्यार करता हूँ,,, मैं तुम्हें नहीं है मैं ही हूँ
 मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ
 जो प्यार मुझे बधाई दी,,, और Erdani
 प्यार, जो मैं खुश था, और Ohqana
 जो प्यार मुझे मार डाला,,, और कभी कभी भेंगा
 मैं आप सभी अर्थ के साथ प्यार

 यदि मेरे दिल और अधिक केवल ... काश मैं आपको और अधिक प्यार करती थी

 या मैं अपने को व्यक्त कर सकते हैं

 मैं सबसे खूबसूरत इंसान नहीं पता था कि भाषा बोलते नहीं अभी तक के साथ प्यार में हूँ

 शब्दों में अर्थ के लिए देखो सही प्यार से मिलने

 Vtaatnather पत्र, बिखरे हुए शब्दों, वाक्यांशों और चुप्पी

 यह मेरे प्यार रहता है ... मेरा प्यार

 मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ
*

----------


## كسباوى

*यह मेरे प्यार रहता है ... मेरा प्यार

मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ
ههههههههههههه عين الحقيقة كلام صاح 100%
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					

यह मेरे प्यार रहता है ... मेरा प्यार

मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ
ههههههههههههه عين الحقيقة كلام صاح 100%



यातायात के लिए आभारी
आपकी राय पिछले जगह दा भारतीय श्रम
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*أنا أحبك وأقول أنني أردت .... كيف أشعر لك ... أتمنى أن يكتب ...  على جدران قلبك إلا إذا كان لي روح ميت، والسماء، و  كما أحبك وكيف أرد على حبي،،،، ولكن أن يستيقظ رائحة أحب يتم جنبا إلى جنب مع أفضل، والصدر بين   كم تمنيت أن تكون قصة حب،،،، يحلم يهيمون على وجوههم أحب القلب يتكلم .... نطق اسمه، و كان العين واضح ...   تسليمها الى وأعلن من جهة ... القبض على آمن واضح، ولكن ليس لي فقط،،،، شفة ...      قتل الذين يحبونني، والحول أحيانا يعني أنا أحب مع كل قلبي وفقط ...          والعبارات والصمت هو حبي ... حبي أنا أحبك




































*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

أنا أحبك وأقول أنني أردت .... كيف أشعر لك ... أتمنى أن يكتب ...  على جدران قلبك إلا إذا كان لي روح ميت، والسماء، و  كما أحبك وكيف أرد على حبي،،،، ولكن أن يستيقظ رائحة أحب يتم جنبا إلى جنب مع أفضل، والصدر بين   كم تمنيت أن تكون قصة حب،،،، يحلم يهيمون على وجوههم أحب القلب يتكلم .... نطق اسمه، و كان العين واضح ...   تسليمها الى وأعلن من جهة ... القبض على آمن واضح، ولكن ليس لي فقط،،،، شفة ...      قتل الذين يحبونني، والحول أحيانا يعني أنا أحب مع كل قلبي وفقط ...          والعبارات والصمت هو حبي ... حبي أنا أحبك



































 



احبــــــــــــك

 كم تمنيــــت أن أقولهـا .... كم تمنيت أن تشعرين بها ...
 ليتــني أستطيع أن اكتبها ... وعلى جدران قلبك احفرها
 ليت إحساسي حبرا ,, وسماؤك ورقا ,, وعلى قمرك ارسمها
 احــــــبـــك
 كم تمنيت أن يكون حبي ورده ,,,, تستيقظين على عطرها
 كم تمنيت أن يكون حبي ضمه ,,, تغفين بين أحضانها
 كم تمنيت أن يكون حبي قصه ,,,, يهيم حلمك بها
 احــــــــــبــــك
 لو كان القلب ينطق .... لنطق باسمك
 لو كانت العين تنطق ... لنطقت برسمك
 لو كانت اليد تنطق ... لنطقت بأمان لمسك
 ولكن ليس لي إلا ,,,, شفاه .. لا تستطيع سوى أن تقول
 احـــــــبــــــك
 احبك بكل ما املك ,,,, ولا املك يا عمري سوى
 أحـــــــبــــك
 حبك الذي هنــــاني ,,,, وأرداني
 حبك الذي أسعـــدني ,,,, وأشقاني
 حبك الذي قتلــــني ,,,, وأحياني
 احبك بكل المعاني
 ويا ليت لي قلب اكبر... ليتني احبك اكثر
 أو أستطيع أن اعبر
 فأنا يا أحلى انسان,, في حبك لم اعرف بعد لغة الكلام
 فابحث في الكلمات عن معنى يفي حق حـــبي
 فتتناثر الحروف ,, تتبعثر الكلمات ,, وتسكت العبارات
 ويبقى حبي ... يا حبي
 احـــــــبـــك
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

أنا أحبك وأقول أنني أردت .... كيف أشعر لك ... أتمنى أن يكتب ...  على جدران قلبك إلا إذا كان لي روح ميت، والسماء، و  كما أحبك وكيف أرد على حبي،،،، ولكن أن يستيقظ رائحة أحب يتم جنبا إلى جنب مع أفضل، والصدر بين   كم تمنيت أن تكون قصة حب،،،، يحلم يهيمون على وجوههم أحب القلب يتكلم .... نطق اسمه، و كان العين واضح ...   تسليمها الى وأعلن من جهة ... القبض على آمن واضح، ولكن ليس لي فقط،،،، شفة ...      قتل الذين يحبونني، والحول أحيانا يعني أنا أحب مع كل قلبي وفقط ...          والعبارات والصمت هو حبي ... حبي أنا أحبك



































 



एक मीठा और अद्भुत संकलन की कोशिश करो
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*I love you

How I wished that I say .... How I wish that you feel it ...
I wish I could write it ... On the walls of your heart Ahfarha
If only my sense dead, and the sky is paper, and to make as Qmrk
I love you
How I wish that my love and his reply,,,, wake up on the scent
How I wished to be combined with my love,,, between the bosomTgfen
How I wished to be a love story,,,, wander the dream
I love you
If the heart speaks .... To pronounce your name
If it were pronounced eye ... Pronounced for Bsmk
If the hand was pronounced ... To safely pronounced to catch
But not only me,,,, lips .. You may not only say
I love you
I love everything I have,,,, I do not have you I am only
I love you
Love who congratulated me,,,, and Erdani
Love, which I was pleased,,,, and Ohqana
Love who killed me,,,, and the occasional squint
I love you with all the meanings
If only my heart more ... Wish I loved you more
Or I can express my
I am most beautiful human being, in love with did not know yetspeak the language
Look for meaning in the words meet the right love
Vtaatnather letters, scattered words, phrases and silences
It remains my love ... My love
I love you

















*

----------


## zahababeker

*تسلم يا بركان . 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*إديك العافية يا شهاب
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*عمنـــــــــا قوقل ما قصر معااااااااااااااااااااكم 


*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*सुंदर मेरे दोस्त
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو محجوب
					

सुंदर मेरे दोस्त



तुम सुंदर हो
*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

तुम सुंदर हो



तुम सबसे सुंदर हो
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو محجوب
					

तुम सबसे सुंदर हो



धन्यवाद
                        	*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

धन्यवाद



भगवान तुम्हारी रक्षा
*

----------


## جواندي

*हम आपकी सेवा में हमेशा से रहे हैं

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو محجوب
					

सुंदर मेरे दोस्त



मेरे दोस्त और प्रिय प्रिय की प्राप्ति
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

हम आपकी सेवा में हमेशा से रहे हैं




भगवान अनुदान आप सफलता और असफल मंगल ग्रह और सूडान भगवान
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

भगवान अनुदान आप सफलता और असफल मंगल ग्रह और सूडान भगवान



विजयी, तैयार भगवान
                        	*

----------

